# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Help me find this film I saw back on American TV in 1958--1965

## trackhound

I think it was a black and white film with subtitles. The time period of the film was maybe 1200 AD--1700 AD?
What I remember most was a great battle with many of the soldiers carry long spears or pikes.
They would skewer a guy and then lift the pike in the air with the victim still impaled on it. It almost seemed like a dream sequence.
Again this was 50 years ago I saw this film so its a bit fuzzy but that is the one part that shocked me as a youth and its stuck with me ever since.
I always liked the Russian films because of the costumes and settings.
Hope someone can help,
Thanks

----------


## Alex80

I do not remember this one scene (as many others), but I think you are talking about movie Alexander Nevskiy.
Black-white, 1938, very popular in USSR, presented as anti-german during WWII so USA imported it and a lot of spears.

----------


## trackhound

Thanks, I'll be looking for somewhere to rent it... Netflix?

----------


## trackhound

Thanks, I'll be looking for somewhere to rent it... Netflix?

----------


## Alex80

This movie is in public domain already, so you can't violate copyrights anymore.
This is why you can watch it freely in youtube right now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nRev9FvsBU

----------


## trackhound

OK, watched it but not the one...so my quest continues.
How about Ivan the Terrible?

----------


## Alex80

Well, maybe, I do not know. But Ivan the Terrible is known for pike execution...
I'll try to ask on another forum.

----------

